# Me'n vaaaaaaaaaig!!!!!! A un festival de concerts, desde demà fins dilluns!



## képi

* M'en vaaaaaaaaaig!!!!!! A un festival de concerts, desde demà fins dilluns!*
*
What does that mean?

Thanks to all*!


----------



## xupxup

Significa que:
Me vooooooooy!  A un festival de conciertos, desde mañana hasta el lunes!

My english is very poor, but I'm trying:
I'm gooooing! To a music festival, from tomorrow to Monday!


----------



## panjabigator

Perquè s´usa el "en" aquí?


----------



## jester.

panjabigator said:


> Perquè s´usa el "en" aquí?



Es como en francés: irse = s'en aller

No conozco el infinitvo correcto en catalán, pero quizás ya entiendas lo que digo


----------



## belén

Teòricament és "anarse'n"


----------



## jester.

belén said:


> Teòricament és "anarse'n"



Sí, eso. Pero ¿por qué dices "teòricament"?


----------



## su123

Bones!

Pots mirar aquest fil http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=477712


----------



## belén

jester. said:


> Sí, eso. Pero ¿por qué dices "teòricament"?



Porque no estaba cien por cien segura cuando lo escribí.


----------



## zazap

L'infinitiu es anar-se'n (separat)


----------



## belén

Jeje, menos mal que puse "teóricamente" entonces


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

képi said:


> * M'en vaaaaaaaaaig!!!!!! A un festival de concerts, desde demà fins dilluns!*
> 
> *What does that mean?*
> 
> *Thanks to all*!


 
Seria "*me'n* vaig".


----------



## Cecilio

képi said:


> * M'en vaaaaaaaaaig!!!!!! A un festival de concerts, desde demà fins dilluns!*
> *
> What does that mean?
> 
> Thanks to all*!



Posats a corregir, també s'hauria d'escriure "des de", amb dues paraules separades.


----------



## elroy

En italiano también existe el verbo "andarsene".  Parece que en este respecto el castellano es una excepción entre las lenguas latinas.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

elroy said:


> En italiano también existe el verbo "andarsene". Parece que en este respecto el castellano es una excepción entre las lenguas latinas.


 
Hai raggione! El catalán y el italiano tienen muchísimos rasgos en común: tan solo nos separa un trocito de mar


----------



## RIU

Cecilio said:


> Posats a corregir, també s'hauria d'escriure "des de", amb dues paraules separades.


 
Correcte però crec que més aviat li sobra el _des: _A un festival de concerts, de demà fins dilluns!


----------

